

Wild Pig Explosion May Spread Disease to Humans - TheloniusPhunk
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/05/110502-wild-pigs-parasites-animals-pork-science-health-nation/

======
te_platt
Ah - Wild pig population explosion may spread disease. I had a different image
in my head after reading the headline.

